# new guy



## saintsinner84 (Feb 1, 2012)

hello, just came across this forum and figured maybe someone here might be able to help me. i just aquired a used air compressor from a client of mine. from what i know its an emglo air mate model AM204. but so far when i google that make and model i find nothing at all. even contacted jenny who purchased emglo and they act like it never existed. has anyone seen or owned one of these?


----------



## saintsinner84 (Feb 1, 2012)

ok so i just heard back from Jenny Products and it is a 5 horsepower, 20.4 CFM, 175psi compressor. alot bigger than i thought. one thing they didnt come up with is what RPM it should be run at. should i just assume its around 1700?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

My guess would be in the 1000 to 1200 RPM range. Most compressors do not turn very fast. Roger


----------

